# InterCasino No Deposit Bonus Code Available here!



## pjotter (May 25, 2011)

The latest Blockbuster 'Thor' has been released and is the first in a string of hero movies this Summer. To celebrate, *InterCasino* is teaming up with your favourite super-heroes to bring you some of the Best Promo's ever this Summer. To get you in the mood, they want to give their players $5, no deposit required to play on their Cryptologic developed slot games. They've got all of your favourite classics like Thor and Captain America (among many others) so get involved now by simply using the *no deposit bonus code found when clicking here*!.

But that's not all! You can also enter code 115MAYN and they will add 115% to your next deposit up to $115. Watch out for more Super-Charged offers as we enter InterHeroes Season at *InterCasino*.

Please note that I received this promotion in my mail, and there is no guarantee that all players will be eligible. Maybe you can use the No Deposit Casino Bonus Code - and if not you will probably get an email yourself next time they have a free casino chips offer!

*Get your InterCasino No Deposit Bonus Here!*


----------



## pjotter (May 26, 2011)

No Deposit - me like!


----------



## pjotter (Jun 7, 2011)

*Get your InterCasino No Deposit Bonus Here!* And get it now!


----------

